# Download Tipp - Virtual Photographer



## extracuriosity (30. Juni 2005)

Frisch auf der DOCMA Seite vorgestellt. Ich hab´s mir mal angeschaut und für ein Freewarefilter für gut befunden.
 Weil hier bestimmt nicht alle regelmäßig bei Doc Baumann vorbeischauen kommt hier der Direktlink:

http://www.optikvervelabs.com/virtualPhotographer.exe


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2005)

hey cool, schau ich mir direkt mal an, danke dir!

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Juni 2005)

Danke für den Link. Einige Presets ersparen zumindest ein paar Klicks - auch wenn eine Einstellungsebene immer noch ein bisschen komfortabler ist.


----------



## da_Dj (30. Juni 2005)

Sieht interessant aus, auch wenn die (Sample) Ergebnisse so ausschauen, als ob nur ein gut abgestimmter Layer im richtigen Modus drüber gelegt wird  Aber für jemanden, der nicht soviel mit PS macht könnte es mehr als interessant sein, da es sicherlich viel Arbeit erspart .


----------

